# Sickness I aquired in middle school when I skipped for Farm Progress Days



## Marco

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/r58S5M9Fj6I?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

Love the old Com block ones, they will run on stuff that a locomotive will spit back.


----------



## Marco

Petr, Bruno, Pyle and Raksa. Raksa is a sweet Agripower 5000 with 367 hours with an Army Corpse of Engineers plate, best and the brightest my butt.


----------



## Marco

You got Zetor problems I'm the man to see.


----------



## Marco

*Petr and a #16 IH*

View attachment 304466


----------



## Marco

*bump it ahead to about 3:20*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/wxliqKBp1sM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/No3NImWC9OQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

Don't complain, they are a good tractor and since I have no luck with ladies I would be more than happy to talk to somwone that has something that actually works with a few Gremlins


----------



## Marco

Here's PyleView attachment 305184
View attachment 305185
View attachment 305186

Come on Pyle, let's do this


----------



## Marco

*here's how I found Pyle*

View attachment 305192


----------



## Marco

My sweet wicked lady is Raksa only 367 hours, I want to make her prettyView attachment 305195


----------



## Marco

So while you guys all beat your chest and say that I served, um during nothing... I am cutting hay with what you loused up.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Marco

*Father even loves Pyle after I got static for getting him*

View attachment 305196
View attachment 305197
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Marco

So the economy sucks, I didn't get a Camaro or build a pulling truck and #####, I got Pyle.


----------



## Marco

Here's how Raksa got her name, she is so ptetty.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PnX47OA0fo0?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

So while you duffers sit and complain that you can't find a job I will try to get some fence built and put Raksa back together:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Marco

My father had the chance to work with a fellow in a sawmill in Wild Rose from Manawa that had the same name as the first guy to host farm progress days in Wisconsin. Ed Mundinger


----------



## Marco

So I don't like glass, guy left an all glass door open on a Zetor and caught a gate post ..........last summer. Now it's getting cold. Well last Sunday we picked thru the door hardware and got a door.
Mark, you help me put this on.......sure it's 10 degrees out no better time to tune a glass door. 
Get home, call, no start.
Well observing things he must have bumped the PTO switch, now it don't want to start.
Turn the PTO off. Mark you're an Angel.
Pay attention to the details.


----------



## Marco

Nice to see that all of my attachments work, quite proud of my little stash that I got for less by the unit than a 8N Ford with most of an engine in a shopping cart.


----------



## Marco

I got static for spending $1100 for 2 tractors plus $300 trucking.
We're hanging tin and the old man comes in from the cold with one of these to put on the hood.


----------



## Marco

Dang, either Pa is gonna roll with it or that John Deere 530 was way over rated that we cashed in.


----------



## Marco

That was fun, father did a 180


----------



## Marco

How do you tell an older man that spent $2500 on his dream TO 35 to get out of the way, easy you pull him out of the way.
Got 3 of these Com Block animals for 2300.


----------



## Marco

Run that Hesston/Case hybrid gravel crusher on a gallom an hour. Maybe less.


----------



## Marco

Epic, year and a half ago "Oh, I don't think you need to go look at them, we got enough stuff"
Now I would have to crack him in the side of the head with a frozen snowball to get him off the blame thing., that's to knock him out so I can run up to snub the thing before he freezes to death so I can carry him to the house.


----------



## Marco

WMO and WVO? It's like corndogs frying at a dragstrip.


----------



## Marco

See I am a true beef farmer, not somebody that has a fence around their hunting ground for tax reasons.


----------



## Marco

Fun to watch, one of few things Father and I agree on, don't beat a good horse to prove a point.


----------



## Marco

the 6 million dollar Zetor, Super 50 made between 60 and 68
first attempt 

the transformation

the result


think I can make the guy pull his hair out if I mention them hydraulic hubs JD used to use on the front axle?


----------



## Marco

one for the berry boy
http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/4552949316.html


----------



## Marco

My baby Pyle


----------



## Marco

They make lakes in Russia north of Mongolia with less effort than getting Father to change his tune.


----------



## Marco

Father loves it.


----------



## Marco




----------



## Marco




----------



## Marco

Doing perfectly well without you candy asses.


----------



## dingeryote

Well **** Marco, I strayed on in to see if you and a few others are still alive, and here ya are in a corner, havin' fun all by yourself.

Go on wit' yo' bad self!!!

Sorry I missed the Craigs list post. 
Can't buy **** these days though.


----------



## Marco

the little articulated are hard to get parts for, probably good you didn't get it, looked handy. seriously if you are ever looking at a Zetor, google "zetor WI" and find me. I have gotten 3 Agripower 5000 and a 5011 Zetor for less than 4 grand, one had a cherry KMW loader. I ain't a God fearing man, but I can say I have been blessed. I get this mess a going I can make all sorts of west coast women giddy while I'm cutting grass to feed my beef.


----------



## Marco

Hope you guys don't hate me, honest, my teeth where causing misery. Got 11 cleared off friday, helped the dentist with one up front. Now I need to find a young pony with a limp.


----------



## Marco

Got a 98 Expedition going with a car trailer so I don't need to run the Astro single axle on icy roads for smaller projects. Life is good, I got some help with the teeth and I am going to try to pay it back to society.


----------



## Marco




----------

